# wheres the interior game at?



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

i havnt been to much shows lately but what interior is most lowriders displaying these days?


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Well some of the old school lowriders are still doing the 70's crush. Alot are doing vinyl, some stock look and I have been seeing alot going with the designer fabrics. I deal in the designer fabrics and suedes so if you need something let me know.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

im still down wit the velvet n button tuckin.


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

getting ready to throw it in a regal


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

:0 :0 DAMN!! shit looks tight as fuck. you gotta post it up when you throw that shit in the car. nice work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i like the stock patterns with slight alterations made with higher quality materials


----------



## dobo (Jan 13, 2006)

ave u got photoshop?,please,please,please photohop that fo' me,white wit gold button tuckin.if youll do it thankyou so much :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 7 2006, 10:42 AM~4566853
> *i like the stock patterns with slight alterations made with higher quality materials
> *


amen :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

leather and woodgrain


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

That teal interior looks familiar :biggrin:

Here's the rest on its way to the dump.


----------



## LivinLowCarClub (Dec 2, 2002)

isnt that from the next level regal b4 it got sold?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

designer fabrics were cool for like 6 months, then most people realized how stupid it was


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj fosco_@Mar 4 2006, 12:45 AM~4973555
> *designer fabrics were cool for like 6 months, then most people realized how stupid it was
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *isnt that from the next level regal b4 it got sold?*


No, that was from the Southside regal, before it got renamed Next Level and got stripped down.


----------



## LivinLowCarClub (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 4 2006, 07:43 AM~4974500
> *No, that was from the Southside regal, before it got renamed Next Level and got stripped down.
> *


thats what i ment.... i wanted that car soooo damn bad ... but it was like 20 hour drive away from florida


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm doin my thing. I'm doing custom tricks that apear stock. I like cars clean, but the expirienced eye can pick up the details. I think if you can pick it up right away, it's looks out of place.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

just do what you want , thats where the game is! :biggrin: well except designer prints .lol


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WELL from what i gather there is a guy named oscar marshall from ELITE C.C and he is doing his whole interior on his 4 door caddy in all custom fiberglass


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WELL from what i gather there is a guy named oscar marshall from ELITE C.C and he is doing his whole interior on his 4 door caddy in all custom fiberglass


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Nasty, I cant stand fiberglass,, all it reminds me of is minitruckers and ricers...


not to mention everytime someone does fiberglass interior they go way over the top and shit ends up being hideous...


----------

